
Kubernetes clicked when I learned about Deployments and Services - ljvmiranda
https://ljvmiranda921.github.io/notebook/2020/01/18/kubernetes-deployments/
======
mamon
Getting started with Kubernetes took me one evening spent reading the docs. I
see this "Kubernetes is complicated", "Kubernetes is overkill", "You should
not use Kubernetes" posts on HN every now and then and I wonder: is it really
that complicated? How come I never noticed that complexity while learning it?

~~~
ljvmiranda
Hi mamon, good for you for getting it in just one night! Given that everyone
has different backgrounds and experiences in tech, we may end up on different
parts of the learning curve!

------
ablekh
Nice post. I've enjoyed reading it as much as discovering your other blog
posts and projects (especially, PySwarms). Keep it up! :-)

~~~
ljvmiranda
Hello, thank you so much ablekh, I'm glad you enjoyed reading my other posts
as well!

~~~
ablekh
You're very welcome!

------
ljvmiranda
Hello everyone! I'd just like to share my learning journey on Kubernetes. I've
been learning this technology for a few months now, and it all clicked when I
learned about the idea of Deployments and Services.

In the blog post I share my journey and some brief reflections. Read on to
know more! I hope it can help people who are still on the learning journey
just like me!

